# Columbia info, please, actually is a Manton & Smith bike



## marius.suiram (Mar 3, 2020)

Any info about the bike is welcome.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 4, 2020)

That bike is a "Columbia" in name, but it was produced by Manton & Smith - that's what the M&S Co. strike on the rear dropout means. The paint scheme is Manton in style for the 1940s era, and the frame has that peculiar "very laid back" angle that Manton used in that era. Does it appear the badge is original or is something someone added later? It's not a Westfield-produced frame, and I'm not sure whether Manton & Smith produced bikes under the Columbia badge. Someone who knows Columbia's production and contracting practices in that era would know. 

Those fenders do look like the low-profile variant that Westfield and Elgin bikes had on some models in the 1940s. There's another variation of fenders with a shark's fin profile front fender as well, but this is the low profile, rounded version you sometimes see.

I owned a similar bike at one time that was red in color, and had over-the-top paint scheme. It had no badge when I got it. Really interesting bikes.

Have you ridden it yet? The frames are not very tall, but have a very "long" and "stretched out" feel because of the very laid back frame angles. Some people love them, but I couldn't get used to the "long and low" feel compared to a Raleigh or Schwinn New World. The paint schemes from Manton in that era are great, and have that over-the-top quality to them.


----------



## marius.suiram (Mar 4, 2020)

Thanks fot your reply SirMike.
I got the bike last night.
When i will be home i will take some pictures and serial number.
Unfortunately somehow I lost the drop clip, last night.


----------



## marius.suiram (Mar 4, 2020)

The badge has only one screw, the other doesn't fit the hole in the frame. So, it is not a Columbia.
Has wood handle bar grips.
The tires are 26 x 1.375


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Mar 4, 2020)

Manton & Smith, way cooler and a lot scarcer then a Columbia.Pretty limited production hand gas welded bikes.


----------



## bikerbluz (Mar 5, 2020)

Very cool bike!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 5, 2020)

It makes sense the badge was added - I have not seen a Columbia badged Manton & Smith of this type. The Manton is scarcer. Very laid back frame angles and interesting paint schemes used. They're nice bikes, but it's sort of a "love it or hate it" type thing with that frame design. The wood grips may be a WWII era piece or maybe a leftover right after the war.


----------



## marius.suiram (Mar 5, 2020)

I didnot find any serial number.
So the bike can be early 40's?


----------

